# Zakuri Yanagiba (sujihiki) in action



## JBroida (Jan 18, 2012)

http://blog.elementsprinceton.com/?p=1274

Check this out... Chef Scott Anderson at elements in princeton, NJ just put up a sweet blog featuring his special order Zakuri Aogami Super Kurouchi Yanagiba.

I find myself checking out their blog and staring at their menu all the time... they're doing some pretty amazing stuff out there. For all you east coast people, you're luck to be so close to these guys.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 18, 2012)

Very cool! And Kindai tuna looks amazingly delicious every time I see it.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmmm only 20 some odd minutes from my house. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 18, 2012)

What are the specs on that knife? It makes the slab of tuna look small, lol.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice plug for you.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 19, 2012)

its either 330mm or 360mm ... I forgot


----------



## JBroida (Jan 19, 2012)

just checked... its 330mm, but they run a bit long anyways


----------

